# Win The Game Of Life: Surrender The Mind !



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 28, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 153 *

gauVI mhlw 1 ]
aulitE kmlu bRhmu bIcwir ]
AMimRq Dwr ggin ds duAwir ]
iqRBvxu byiDAw Awip murwir ]1]
ry mn myry Brmu n kIjY ]
min mwinAY AMimRq rsu pIjY ]1] rhwau ]
jnmu jIiq mrix mnu mwinAw ]
Awip mUAw mnu mn qy jwinAw ]
njir BeI Gru Gr qy jwinAw ]2]
jqu squ qIrQu mjnu nwim ]
AiDk ibQwru krau iksu kwim ]
nr nwrwiex AMqrjwim ]3]
Awn mnau qau pr Gr jwau ]
iksu jwcau nwhI ko Qwau ]
nwnk gurmiq shij smwau ]4]8]

go*u*rr*ee* mehal*aa* 1 ||
o*u*latt*i*ou kamal breham b*ee*ch*aa*r ||
a(n)mr*i*th dhh*aa*r gagan dhas dh*u**aa*r ||
thr*i*bhavan b*ae*dhh*i**aa* *aa*p m*u*r*aa*r ||1||
r*ae* man m*ae*r*ae* bharam n k*ee*j*ai* ||
man m*aa*n*i**ai* a(n)mr*i*th ras p*ee*j*ai* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
janam j*ee*th maran man m*aa*n*i**aa* ||
*aa*p m*oo**aa* man man th*ae* j*aa*n*i**aa* ||
najar bh*ee* ghar ghar th*ae* j*aa*n*i**aa* ||2||
jath sath th*ee*rathh majan n*aa*m ||
adhh*i*k b*i*thh*aa*r karo k*i*s k*aa*m ||
nar n*aa*r*aa*e*i*n a(n)tharaj*aa*m ||3||
*aa*n mano tho par ghar j*aa*o ||
k*i*s j*aa*cho n*aa*h*ee* k*o* thh*aa*o ||
n*aa*nak g*u*ramath sehaj sam*aa*o ||4||8||

_Gauree, First Mehla:_
_The inverted heart-lotus has been turned upright, through reflective meditation on God._
_From the Sky of the Tenth Gate, the Ambrosial Nectar trickles down._
_The Lord Himself is pervading the three worlds. ||1||_
_O my mind, do not give in to doubt._
_When the mind surrenders to the Name, it drinks in the essence of Ambrosial Nectar. ||1||Pause||_
_So win the game of life; let your mind surrender and accept death._
_When the self dies, the individual mind comes to know the Supreme Mind._
_As the inner vision is awakened, one comes to know one's own home, deep within the self. ||2||_
_The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is austerity, chastity and cleansing baths at sacred shrines of pilgrimage._
_What good are ostentatious displays?_
_The All-pervading Lord is the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts. ||3||_
_If I had faith in someone else, then I would go to that one's house._
_But where should I go, to beg? There is no other place for me._
_O Nanak, through the Guru's Teachings, I am intuitively absorbed in the Lord. ||4||8||_


http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=457&Format=2



----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## vaapaaraa (Dec 29, 2006)

nice shabad.. every line can be contemplated very deeply... and so much deep meaning in them.

So win the game of life; let your mind surrender and accept death.
When the self dies, the individual mind comes to know the Supreme Mind.


----------

